# Left/Ride driving is Sun visor different ?



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Left/right drive ...

I would like to ask somedy in England owner who has TTs take photo from sun visor on drive side. 
I like to see real photo. From my TTs are here. Reason label on sun visor. I hate its.

There are co-drive side:


















And this is my ride side:









Many thanks for help...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

My UK TTS is the same.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

So that ugly 'Airbag' sign is on both sides of the R/H sun visor; surely that can't be right?
On the underside maybe, but on the outside - Ugh :x Any way of removing it?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Is not possible removing without damage Sun visor I think. I hoped that uk cars dont has on ride side airbag label. Its pity ...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep, it's on both sides on UK cars, too.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

So, someone must have worked out the best way to remove these stickers by now. Definitely a project for when mine arrives.... still stuck at the port in Emden, for over a week now


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Left/right drive ...
> 
> I would like to ask somedy in England owner who has TTs take photo from sun visor on drive side.
> I like to see real photo. From my TTs are here. Reason label on sun visor. I hate its.
> ...


Mine are like yours with the left drive side and I'm sorry but those airbag warnings are printed!!
They can't be removed without damage everything!!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Now I found picture with right ride and sun shield are diferent than mine. Now I dont understand that england version dont have same as I wrote from discussion. If I found somebody who have same sun shields with label on left sun shield as picture write me please...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its been raised a couple of times. This most recent thread offered a few solution ....
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1196121

Remember reading ages ago about a site that made up leather covers for your visors - just to make them look more classy rather than to deal with this issue.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have a look ate this ebay site, you might find something ...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Sun-Visor...=1&_mcatda=true&MMake=Audi&MModel=TT Roadster


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

CiLA said:


> Now I found picture with right ride and sun shield are diferent than mine. Now I dont understand that england version dont have same as I wrote from discussion. If I found somebody who have same sun shields with label on left sun shield as picture write me please...


Fairly certain mine is exactly like that pic..will have to check. i.e., label on the passenger side but not on driver side.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for answer but my question again. 
Is there any english owner tt or tts model mk3 who dosent have label on driver sunvisor?
From my picture must be ...
In my country I cant order via audi shop item for right side drive.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

CiLA said:


> Thanks for answer but my question again.
> Is there any english owner tt or tts model mk3 who dosent have label on driver sunvisor?


Yes. :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sat in a few new TTs in showrooms just recently and don't think any had the sticker on the driver's side.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

UK TT it is on passenger side only - left side. And they ARE NOT stickers they are printed on.

Best solution would be: order the opposite hand side drivers visor. I have tried to get a left hand drivers but the supplier needs a chassis number of a left hand drive car to be sure.

Other cars have the same issue:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... g-stickers!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok I have solution only for engaland freak. I buy new left side sunvisor without label (left ride) and I change it with somebody who buy new right sunvisor (right ride). Am I find somebody in England? 
Details via mail [email protected]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or even easier - just exchange chassis numbers 

Have to watch though as some will have illuminated vanity mirrors and others won't.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Another thing to check would be the colour. My visors are Rock Grey to match my headlining, for example.

Does anybody know how the mirror light actually works? The light itself is set into the headlining, not the visor, but is switched on by opening the visor mirror cover. Is there a cable connection running into the visor or is this some kind of touch-sensitive wizardry like the roof lights?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The light has one switch in the mirror cover and another one on the support that works when you open the sun visor..anyway are both included in the kit


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

This is my first post. Purchased my TT Coupe in August 2015.
I was intrigued by the sun visor comments. All I can say is that my Australian vehicle has NO warning signs on EITHER sun visor.
A real blessing compared to the ugly sun visor photos in the above posts!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

eBay number 181729503901, there are more..


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

There are Left side ride sun visor -


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Today I ordered right side sunvisor for UK version. About five days I will be happy or not ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My roblem today resolved. I bought right english version sunvisor. Without any labels ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

now I get it...


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

So did anyone find a part number for the drivers side sun visor in black for a left hand drive car?

I've done this mod on my last three cars. I think the warning sticker is very obtrusive and nanny knows best.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

chelspeed said:


> So did anyone find a part number for the drivers side sun visor in black for a left hand drive car?
> 
> I've done this mod on my last three cars. I think the warning sticker is very obtrusive and nanny knows best.


Agreed.

As obtainted for fitting to my black interior 8S Roadster last month, virtually upon arrival:
8V7857551F LHD drivers side (no label - suitable for RHD passenger side replacement)
8V7857552G LHD passenger side (with label)









Or for the black interior 8S Coupé, probably:
8S0857551B LHD drivers side (no label - suitable for RHD passenger side replacement)
8S0857552B LHD passenger side (with label)

A search on eBay for Sonnenblende (sun visor in the mother tongue) or the above part numbers should yield plenty of results. I got mine of eBay because I couldn't be bothered with the effort of trying to explain my OCD requirements to the local parts department....

For reference, the now removed U.K. spec part from the Roadster:
8V7857551P RHD passenger side (with label)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Magpie10 said:


> This is my first post. Purchased my TT Coupe in August 2015.


Welcome!


> All I can say is that my Australian vehicle has NO warning signs on EITHER sun visor.


You are lucky then  
Here it seems we will need warning stickers on everything soon, even Avocados.


> A real blessing compared to the ugly sun visor photos in the above posts!


A part number would be really interesting. It's on a sticker on the spigot part that is screwed into the ceiling on the window side.
As you are RHD also, it presumably doesn't have the parking ticket clip? So a completely correct UK substitute part! Not that having the additional clip on the passenger side is a problem, and even better luck to anyone attempting to order Australian spec parts in th UK!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TBH I think the whole thing is pointless. When a child is placed in a safety seat in the front the only person who's going to see that notice is the child themselves ..... and they aren't going to say much, less so understand it.


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

CiLA said:


> Today I ordered right side sunvisor for UK version. About five days I will be happy or not ...


Hi guys
someone to tell me if is it possible to order a spare for UK version in other country ( France in this case)
I hate my right sunvisor whith label on my 2019 MK3 TT , and I want to change it .
How to find the right reference for the 2019 model? Is it the same as the older model?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Never mind the stupid airbag warning (I can live with that) - what I want is a visor with that nice clip for documents. The US version doesn't have that. Can anyone tell me the part number for a left-side visor with the document clip?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

spidey3 said:


> Never mind the stupid airbag warning (I can live with that) - what I want is a visor with that nice clip for documents. The US version doesn't have that. Can anyone tell me the part number for a left-side visor with the document clip?


the UK version precisely 
We have the same goal.  
Still need to know if we can order it out of UK :?:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

interesting topic, me too not too much fashioned by that ugly airbag label&#8230;
if I understood well (?), for a LHD car, I should buy the driver sunvisor of a RHD car, right?
any idea about the correct P/N of driver sunvisor for a grey interior 2018 TTS with RHD?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

On my LHD TT, I have fitted a RHD sun visor : 8S88575527C0


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks for providing the p/n _Erty_, but what about its colour?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Black / grey


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Erty said:


> On my LHD TT, I have fitted a RHD sun visor : 8S88575527C0


Note:
8S8 857 552 is the part number
7C0 is the colour code

After the part number there may be an optional letter suffix indicating the part version/revision. There are different *part numbers* for left vs right sides, and different *letter suffixes* for LHD vs RHD (and probably different markets too, where the warnings need to be different or in different languages).

You need the correct part number, and then *ALSO* the correct letter suffix to ensure it is one without any printed warnings (usually intended for the drivers side).

Coupé parts catalogue
8S8 857 551 left side
8S8 857 552 right side
LW3 rock grey
7C0 soul (black)

Roadster parts catalogue
8V7 857 551 left side
8V7 857 552 right side
24A soul (black)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thnaks!
I should (?) have the same colour as yours, being my interior:

Seat upholstery: Black
Instrument panel: Black
Carpet: Black
Headlining: Black



Erty said:


> Black / grey


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, you should.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wonderful, merci otre fois!


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello
according to ETKA, if I understood correctly :
suffixe LHD : LOL
suffixe RHD : LOR
suffixe for UK safety label : OLL
suffixe for France safety label : OLJ
No safety label : OLA ( but is it possible to order whith suffixe LOL and OLA??
which confirms ????


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to picture posted by _CILA_ (previous page), none of those code is present on his sunvisor p/n
:?:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> according to picture posted by _CILA_ (previous page), none of those code is present on his sunvisor p/n
> :?:


No. Just the part number, because part numbers identify unique individual parts. Whereas the data model codes identify the types of vehicle they are used on. That's how I understand it anyway.

8S8-857-552- -7C0

From which you can decipher:
8S8 857 552 = Coupé sunvisor righthand side
No part number suffix letter (space between the last two dashes: - -)
Looking at ETKA Parts Catalogue for that you see the data model codes:
PR-K8C+0LA,0LD,0LH,1QC,1QD,1QZ,I4A,I4T,I4U,1QH,1QJ,1QK,1QL,1QM,I4K,I4N,0LL,1QX,I3A,I3B,I4D,1QF,1QG
0LA = no safety label according to peji (although I'm not sure where he got this from)
7C0 = soul (black)


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2016)

Here is another way to address this issue.

https://www.audizine.com/forum/show...ing-updates-TT-RS?highlight=leather+stitching


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

understood,thanks



pcbbc said:


> No. Just the part number, because part numbers identify unique individual parts. Whereas the data model codes identify the types of vehicle they are used on. That's how I understand it anyway.
> 
> 8S8-857-552- -7C0
> 
> ...


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

pcbbc said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > according to picture posted by _CILA_ (previous page), none of those code is present on his sunvisor p/n
> ...


I got the sufixes signification in ETKA


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am getting a bit confused with all the codes etc for lhd & rhd models. Could some one please advise me of the following:

I have a right hand drive TTS Roadster 2019 model and looking to purchase a lhd (drivers side) sun visor with out the light fitting above the visor to get rid of the printed air bag warning.

What part code do I need? Also any idea of the cost?

Thanks


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan Sl said:


> I am getting a bit confused with all the codes etc for lhd & rhd models. Could some one please advise me of the following:
> 
> I have a right hand drive TTS Roadster 2019 model and looking to purchase a lhd (drivers side) sun visor with out the light fitting above the visor to get rid of the printed air bag warning.
> 
> ...


Hi
The code should be 8V7857552F 24A LOL OLA (or 1QD) for a black (soul) visor , whith light miror , but must be confirm
The price should be around 100€


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

peji said:


> The code should be 8V7857552F 24A


Yes, as per my post on page 2.



> The price should be around 100€


Around £55 shipped from Germany on eBay. For example.
Admittedly they are used, but mine were in pristine condition.

Interestingly the pictures in that listing don't have warnings printed on either side?! Not sure why. Perhaps German owner why had already switched out his passenger side?
The ones I got had a sticker on the right side. Of course I only needed the German left side visor (without label).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

found dozen of sun visor for roadster on e-bay, but none for coupe, any reason? :?: :?:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> found dozen of sun visor for roadster on e-bay, but none for coupe, any reason? :?: :?:


Because you're man looking?  
8S8857551

If looking for RHD parts from the UK, make sure you have "Item Location = European Union"
Also searching for Sonnenblende is useful for finding parts from Germany.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to _Erty _post, I was looking for 8S88575527 :? 
I need driver's sun visor for RHD vehicle, isn't that the correct part number?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> according to _Erty _post, I was looking for 8S88575527 :?
> I need driver's sun visor for RHD vehicle, isn't that the correct part number?


8S8857552- -7C0

You have appended part of the colour code, 7C0 for soul black, to the part number for a right side Coupé visor.
If you are looking on eBay just search for 8S8857552, then pick a seller from a RHD country and a part without the printed warning label.
If ordering from a dealer you will need the correct part revision to specify no label. The part revision is an optional letter which goes between the two dashes.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks for helping, just to clarify, do you mean that 8S8857552 is p/n referring to a right sun visor for BOTH LHD and RHD versions?
(I thought it was unequivocally for RHD version only)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks for helping, just to clarify, do you mean that 8S8857552 is p/n referring to a right sun visor for BOTH LHD and RHD versions?


Yes, that's my understanding and experience when searching/ordering/looking at ETKA.

The base part number (8S8857552 in this case) refers exclusively to a visor for a particular side of the car (RIGHT in this case). That's irrespective of the side the steering wheel is located, or market the part is intended for. Then the letter suffix refers to a part number revision (which will tell you what labels, if any, it has on it, etc).

A little confusingly, the first version produced of any Audi part won't have a letter suffix (as is the case here), and so it's not possible to tell the difference between this and a part where someone has just quoted the part number and left the suffix off. I would suggest you highlight this if attempting to order at a continental Audi garage as they may order the wrong part otherwise.



pcbbc said:


> Coupé parts catalogue
> 8S8 857 551 left side
> 8S8 857 552 right side
> LW3 rock grey
> ...


If you look back at page 1 of this thread CiLA has posted a picture of his UK (RHD) passenger visor they purchased as a replacement for a Coupé.
Part number visible on the bag: 8S8-857-552- -7C0
This is the part with *NO* part number suffix letter, as you can see the space for it has been left intentionally blank.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

This might be a stupid question but how easy are the visors to change? As mine has the light that comes on when you open the mirror are there any electrics involved when you swap them?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Heath said:


> This might be a stupid question but how easy are the visors to change? As mine has the light that comes on when you open the mirror are there any electrics involved when you swap them?


Easy. There's a plug on the visor which just needs unplugging from the cable in the roof lining. You can just see it in the second picture in CiLA's post.

I think the screw that attaches the visor to the roof on the window side has a torx head on it. So you'll need a special screwdriver, or a universal driver and a set of changeable torx bits, to undo it. That's about the only thing that may cause you a problem.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> I think the screw that attaches the visor to the roof on the window side has a torx head on it.


No screw torx or otherwise. Just pry out the front half of the fitting with a flat screwdriver. The tail of this spreads the legs of the rest. When removed the rest just slides out. Undo the plug and you're done.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks for clarifying!



pcbbc said:


> Yes, that's my understanding and experience when searching/ordering/looking at ETKA.
> The base part number (8S8857552 in this case) refers exclusively to a visor for a particular side of the car (RIGHT in this case). That's irrespective of the side the steering wheel is located, or market the part is intended for. Then the letter suffix refers to a part number revision (which will tell you what labels, if any, it has on it, etc).
> A little confusingly, the first version produced of any Audi part won't have a letter suffix (as is the case here), and so it's not possible to tell the difference between this and a part where someone has just quoted the part number and left the suffix off. I would suggest you highlight this if attempting to order at a continental Audi garage as they may order the wrong part otherwise.If you look back at page 1 of this thread CiLA has posted a picture of his UK (RHD) passenger visor they purchased as a replacement for a Coupé.
> Part number visible on the bag: 8S8-857-552- -7C0
> This is the part with *NO* part number suffix letter, as you can see the space for it has been left intentionally blank.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

CiLA said:


> Is not possible removing without damage Sun visor I think. I hoped that uk cars dont has on ride side airbag label. Its pity ...


Has anyone enquired about getting these trimmed with Alcantara?

It's the only element of the TT interior that feels cheap.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2016)

Barmybob said:


> CiLA said:
> 
> 
> > Is not possible removing without damage Sun visor I think. I hoped that uk cars dont has on ride side airbag label. Its pity ...
> ...


The airbag stickers drove me crazy also. I found a company that would wrap them in leather and stitch them up nicely. I really like how they turned out.

https://www.audizine.com/forum/show...tching-updates-TT-RS?highlight=leather+stitch


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

however, it should be possible to remove the airbag sticker, according to people who succeeded in this


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

...but at the end, following forum fellow Alan, who asked me to buy him a LHD left sun visor, I bought a RHD right side sun visor and finally got rid of that ugly airbag label 

part number for RHD model: 8S8857551E 7C0
part number for LHD model: 8S8857552 7CO
price in Italy for both, 118 eur


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I did the same thing.


----------

